# acquaintance



## Encolpius

Hello, you all know that English have that complicated word which they do not use in spoken language at all, but I wonder if other nations use its equivalent commonly. How would you translate this sentence:

*Spanish*: No es amigo mío. Es sólo un *conocido*. 
*Italia*: Non è amico mio. Solo un *conoscente*. 
*Hungarian*: Nem a barátom. Csak egy *ismerős*. 
[English: He's not my friend. Just a guy I know.]

Thanks.


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*: We use the adjective _tuttu_ (familiar) or the noun _tuttava_. If you want, you can use a longer phrase, _satunnainen tuttavuus_ (a random acquaintance). 

_Hän ei ole ystäväni, vain satunnainen tuttavuus._ *or* _..., vain eräs tuttu_ (_tuttava_)_._


----------



## Encolpius

sakvaka said:


> *Finnish*: We use the adjective _tuttu_ (familiar) or the noun _tuttava_. If you want, you can use a longer phrase, _satunnainen tuttavuus_ (a random acquaintance).
> 
> _Hän ei ole ystäväni, vain satunnainen tuttavuus._ *or* _..., vain eräs tuttu_ (_tuttava_)_._



Wow, thanks. it is almost tutto.


----------



## itreius

*Croatian*

friend - prijatelj
acquaintance - poznanik (etym. poznati < znati < ie. *g'neh3; znati = to know)

Nije mi prijatelj već samo poznanik. [Is not - to me - a friend - but - merely - acquaintance]


----------



## Natalisha

*Russian:* Он мне не друг. (Он) просто знакомый. [on mne ne drug | (on) pr*o*sta znak*o*myj]


----------



## Volcano

Encolpius said:


> Hello, you all know that English have that complicated word which they do not use in spoken language at all, but I wonder if other nations use its equivalent commonly. How would you translate this sentence:
> 
> *Spanish*: No es amigo mío. Es sólo un *conocido*.
> *Italia*: Non è amico mio. Solo un *conoscente*.
> *Hungarian*: Nem a barátom. Csak egy *ismerős*.
> [English: He's not my friend. Just a guy I know.]
> 
> Thanks.


 
*In Turkish, tanıdık.*

*You don't know him/her well, but you know who he/she is*

*The sentence, Arkadaşım değil.Sadece tanıdığım biri/bir erkek.*


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: conhecido (which is also the past participle of conhecer, to know).


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«Γνωριμία»
ɣnori'mia _f.-->acquaintance
adj._ «γνώριμος, -η, -ο» ('ɣnorimos _m._, 'ɣnorimi _f._, 'ɣnorimo _n._)-->_someone we slightly know but not so close to be friend_. 
Your sentence:
«Δεν είναι φίλος/φίλη μου. Είναι απλή γνωριμία»
ðen 'ine 'filos [masculine friend]/'fili [feminine friend] mu. 'Ine ap'li ɣnori'mia.
lit. "S/he is not my friend. S/he is a nodding acquaintance".
_adj._ «γνώριμος, -η, -ο» ('ɣnorimos _m._, 'ɣnorimi _f._, 'ɣnorimo  _n._) derives from the classical adj. «γνώριμος, -ον» ('gnōrĭmos _m., f._, 'gnōrĭmon _n._)-->_someone/something well-known_; e.g. «γνώριμα ὀνόματα» ('gnōrĭma ŏ'nŏmată): _well-known/familiar names_

[ɣ] is a voiced velar fricative


----------



## franz rod

> *Italia*: Non è amico mio. Solo un *conoscente*



Ma meglio:  "Non è un mio amico.  È solo un conoscente" o "non è un mio amico ma solo un conoscente".


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch: 'Hij is geen vriend, wel een bekende ( a known one), een kennis (lit. knowledge).'


----------



## Encolpius

Reading the Dutch sentence, the *German *must be: _*Er ist kein Freund, nur ein Bekannter.*_


----------



## ThomasK

I apologize but a minor correction: "nur ein Bekannter" - or when it is a woman/lady: "Freundin - eine Bekannte". But I repeat: a minor mistake !


----------



## Encolpius

ThomasK said:


> I apologize but a minor correction: "nur ein Bekannter" - or when it is a woman/lady: "Freundin - eine Bekannte". But I repeat: a minor mistake !



Oh, of course, thanks. German is so difficult.


----------



## Helefant

Encolpius said:


> German is so difficult.



 Yes indeed! But in this case most languages would distinguish between male and female, but not English.


----------



## enoo

*French*: Connaissance. (same word as for "knowledge")
Ce n'est pas mon ami(e), juste une connaissance. - It's not my friend, just an acquaintance. [ami for a male friend, amie for a female friend]

There is also accointance ; and just like it's English equivalent, it's not often used in the spoken language.


----------



## hollabooiers

*Estonian*: _Ta ei ole mu sõber, ta on lihtsalt tuttav._


----------



## bibax

Czech:

*známý* (m.), *známá* (f.) = known (person);

*známost* = acquaintance, liaison;

To není můj přítel, jen známý.
To není má přítelkyně, jen známá.

nebezpečné známosti = dangerous liaisons;


----------



## Orlin

itreius said:


> *Croatian*
> 
> friend - prijatelj
> acquaintance - poznanik (etym. poznati < znati < ie. *g'neh3; znati = to know)
> 
> Nije mi prijatelj već samo poznanik. [Is not - to me - a friend - but - merely - acquaintance]


 
Bulgarian is very similar: friend=приятел, acquaintance=познат (it is a past passive participle of (да) позная used as a noun) so we can say:
Той не ми е приятел, а само познат.


----------



## Goddess Mystyxx

Wow, hard to read letters in bulgarian and czech. Heres a bit of my own translation. 

*Filipino (Tagalog):* Kakilala (Acquaintance)

*Siya ay kakilala ko noon pa*
_*He/She had been an acquaintance eversince*_


----------



## ThomasK

Could you explain the origin, oh Goddess ? Does it have to do with know ?


----------



## Goddess Mystyxx

Oh, I am so sorry Thomask. I am not so sure with its origin. I think I'll need to do further research.  So far the books and net has very limited resources as to the origin of the words in our dialect.


----------



## ThomasK

But then: any spontaneous associations ? There is nothing like 'to know' in it ? ?No problem though !


----------



## Saluton

sakvaka said:


> *Finnish*: We use the adjective _tuttu_ (familiar)


Same in Russian: *знакомый* (znak*o*myj, male) or *знакомая* (znak*o*maya, female).


----------



## mataripis

Goddess Mystyxx said:


> Wow, hard to read letters in bulgarian and czech. Heres a bit of my own translation.
> 
> *Filipino (Tagalog):* Kakilala (Acquaintance)
> 
> *Siya ay kakilala ko noon pa*
> _*He/She had been an acquaintance eversince*_


* Nakasama/nakaharap/naka daupang palad


----------

